# Marlin 1895 Gov. 45/70



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought a new marlin 1895 lever guide gun, in 45/70 cal. Looks like it will be a heck of a good brush rifle for big nasty hogs and stuff. Anyone got any experience with this gun/caliber? Likes/dislikes? Thanks, Trevor


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 30, 2008)

A horse of a round that will take anything that walks the earth.
Rob


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 31, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> I bought a new marlin 1895 lever guide gun, in 45/70 cal. Looks like it will be a heck of a good brush rifle for big nasty hogs and stuff. Anyone got any experience with this gun/caliber? Likes/dislikes? Thanks, Trevor


I have shot both the older Micro grove 22'' Barrel and a Newer 18.5 carbine stainless with the factory porting. Lets say I much prefer the Ruger # 1 for comfort off a bench Marlin stopped the factory porting reportable because of Noise I will say this the porting keeps the muzzle down but the noise is unbearable even in the field without muffs.The new Marlins are also much more cast bullet friendly with there regular rifling.
It's a beast loaded up you will enjoy it! is the best Black bear gun made for hunting over bait!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 31, 2008)

Shot my new lever 45/70 over at my brother's cookout today. I had muffs on and man i tell ya that thing packs a hell of a wallup. Was shootin 325 gr Hornady's but will prolly hunt with the 405 grains. I'd like to see what it'd do to the engine block on some huddlums hooptie! When i shot the first round everyone ran outside and thought i'd blown somethin up. Ha!


----------



## Crofter (Sep 1, 2008)

You'd get a reaction if you handed it to someone and said, "here take a shot out of my thutty- thutty and see where it hits for you"!


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't used a 45/70 myself but when I spent a summer in AK it was mentioned more then once for self defense against the big bears.


----------



## KMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Crofter said:


> You'd get a reaction if you handed it to someone and said, "here take a shot out of my thutty- thutty and see where it hits for you"!



Surprise, surprise... 

Kevin


----------



## LouB (Sep 9, 2008)

That Marlin will handle just about any 45-70 load that you feed it. Heavier bullet weights work but really get your attention. When using the 45-70 for silhouette matches a 405 grain lead bullet at 1600 FPS knocks down the 75# metal ram targets at 250 yards with authority.

For hunting, a 300 grain soft point at 2200 FPS works well and is easy to shoot. A heavier 400 grain slug at 1950 FPS has just about the maximum recoil that I would be willing to stand up to.

This is not your 30-30.

Lou Braun


----------



## retired redneck (Sep 9, 2008)

years ago i had a marlin lever action in 444 cal kicked like a mule i did not have it very long for that very reason. 444 is a streched 0ut 44 mag ....


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 9, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> I bought a new marlin 1895 lever guide gun, in 45/70 cal. Looks like it will be a heck of a good brush rifle for big nasty hogs and stuff. Anyone got any experience with this gun/caliber? Likes/dislikes? Thanks, Trevor



I think that was the same cartridge they put in the old Gatling Guns during the Civil War. How can you go wrong with that? I'll bet that it would make a great brush gun.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 20, 2008)

My Bro had a Marlin in 45-70, he handloaded 405gr Speer softnose for it, it was a boomer alright. I had an original 1873 "Trapdoor" Springfield, it was fun to shoot, and had a good cool factor.


----------

